# corn clutches



## m.punja (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't believe the variety this guy is getting out of each clutch, or could I have misunderstood and the eggs come from different parents?

better add the link hey :lol:

[video=youtube;iEo7JfHts8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEo7JfHts8g&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## jessb (Nov 2, 2008)

That's crazy - thousands of colubrids hatching every day!

I got the impression that they were all from the same parents...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 2, 2008)

wow the babies are so cute! I want a pile of baby colubrids like that


----------



## krusty (Nov 2, 2008)

that is so cool how many snakes would he have......


----------



## Kirby (Nov 2, 2008)

oh my god! those ball are awsome. love the spiders. 

seems like a pretty well done show- for youtube. i almost died seeing all those racks. FILLED with what, thousands? of snakes... SHEESH!!!! freaken crazy. 

as for clutches bringing out so many colours. if you mix a ghost with a caramel, you'll have a fair mix, plus some looking like the parents out each (eg: axanthicx ghost - produced the ghost. bringing axanthic down into this clutch) when you mix two very different corns with strong genes from either side, im not suprised to see such variety.


----------



## m.punja (Nov 2, 2008)

in another clip he says he has the largest collection in the world, 30,000 in that clip he strolls into the shed with 400 new baby corns in cups. unreal


----------



## funcouple (Nov 2, 2008)

i want a snake room like that


----------



## liberty (Nov 2, 2008)

thats awsome cheeers for the link


----------



## horsesrule (Nov 2, 2008)

lol good video.


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 2, 2008)

hahaha i love snakebytes!! i hang out each week for a new episode, brian really know his stuff!! and yes, they are all from the same parents. because the parents are het for everything left right and centre, they get a huge variety in a single clutch.


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 2, 2008)

I still cant help but feel sorry for the snakes that live their life in a small white plastic box . Hope he sells them to someone with decent enclosures but l supose the breeders are out of luck .


----------



## mattyandnat (Nov 2, 2008)

They have some awesome clips on you tube just watched one with an albino alligator


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet, thanks for the link!!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, such variety in colours, Mass produced snakes Aye.


----------



## m.punja (Nov 2, 2008)

Jungletrans said:


> I still cant help but feel sorry for the snakes that live their life in a small white plastic box . Hope he sells them to someone with decent enclosures but l supose the breeders are out of luck .


 
Kind of reminds you of them horrible dog breeding places where the dogs are cinfined to a small cage and only changed to breed then put back doesn't it. But those tubs did look good sized and it looked like most of the snakes could stretch. Besides the majority of snakes remain coiled or in hides anyway so it's not much different except the option to get out and move around isn't there. This makes me wonder if exercise with snakes matters? All his snakes do look healthy and do breed.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah he did move them into their own tubs as they grew abit, but it makes you wonder.


----------



## cooper123 (Nov 2, 2008)

imagin the rodents he go's through on feeding day and how many freezers he has


----------



## m.punja (Nov 2, 2008)

well if he is feeding weekly its 30,000 food items a week weather it be mice-rat-rabbit
imagine his breeding shed for the rodents


----------



## liberty (Nov 2, 2008)

dont worry about the rodent shed
worry about the young bloke who has to clean all the tubs out after the feed has passed


----------



## Ersatz (Nov 2, 2008)

liberty said:


> dont worry about the rodent shed
> worry about the young bloke who has to clean all the tubs out after the feed has passed




That one takes the cake.


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 2, 2008)

m.punja said:


> well if he is feeding weekly its 30,000 food items a week weather it be mice-rat-rabbit
> imagine his breeding shed for the rodents


 

he has a video of feed day, they come live and frozen and it all comes in a big truck, if i can find it ill post it up.
found it, hope this is the right one, i cant watch because my comp has gone slow.
[video=youtube;hT_XYFRnujg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_XYFRnujg[/video]


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 2, 2008)

Funny link Punja - Crusty Demons of Herp.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 2, 2008)

i wish to have a palce like that when i am older


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 2, 2008)

but not s big


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 2, 2008)

He doesnt say that they arent.:|


----------



## AUSGECKO (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, he had some awesome looking animals! Its a shame their illegal here but understandable when you see the numbers in the clutches! might go try that lemon trick with my adder!


----------



## cris (Nov 2, 2008)

You have to love America, so many cool Colubrids and nice bourbon.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 4, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> He doesnt say that they arent.:|


 Hehe, im quoting myself!



I do think theyre from the same clutch because he calls it "a clutch".


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 4, 2008)

geez i would hate to live my life in a plastic box.cruel


----------



## liberty (Nov 4, 2008)

cheers for the link now im freaking hooked on his videos and a few other just like him,
american guys are so open about there setups and what not pity some one the bigger aus guys are like this 
cheers


----------



## mcmuffin125 (Nov 4, 2008)

why arent we allowed corns and balls ther so awsome we should b able to cross like them


----------



## cris (Nov 4, 2008)

liberty said:


> cheers for the link now im freaking hooked on his videos and a few other just like him,
> american guys are so open about there setups and what not pity some one the bigger aus guys are like this
> cheers



I have little doubt those snakes would have better lives than many pet snakes that live in large spacious enclosures. Those tubs look great for most snakes IMO.


----------

